# Railroad extension



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hello all! 

It's been a while that I posted here. I was sidetracked by a classic car project I started. But with the sun in the sky finally the garden railroad fever raised it's head again. 

Since I had a small stock of secondhand track laying arround I decided to extend the railroad some more. Now the trains can run through almost the whole garden! 

Here some progress pictures. The base is made from broken pavement tiles, hypertuffa at the edges and inbetween and finally covered with a layer of concrete. this works reasonable fast and make a steady base. 


































Here you can see the build up from pavement tiles. 


























Paul


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Paul! better than mine right now....  haven't had a train run all year and probably wont for awhile yet... have to rebuild most of my road bed due to frost heave...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Scott! 

Frost heave can be a problem for this type of bases indeed. Luckely I haven't encountered that problem on the rest of my railroad that is out in the garden for several years now. I think the ground is not getting cold enough to make it happen. I live in a city, the gardens are small and sheltered (all fenced up, houses are close on every side). No cold freezing winds or blizzards  

Good luck restoring your rail bed. It's a pitty you can't let the trains run...


----------

